# what is the best kind of traps for *****?



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

I am looking to buy some new **** traps and I want to know what is the best kind of trap for a ****[/b]


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

victor 220 conibears


----------



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm guessing by your post you're new to trapping. If so, you need to be sure you know your States Trapping Regulations. Setting a #220 may not even be legal in your state. You'll do much better, and have a much more versatile trap if you use a #1.5 coil or longspring.

If you'll read thru some of the old posts, you'll find plenty of reading on this as it's a commonly asked question.

Smitty


----------



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

yeh i new to trapping.Does the victor #220 have teeth?if so they are illegal in Louisiana.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

No, none of the bodygrip traps manufactured have "teeth".

Smitty


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 1, 2007)

Do you have access to local trapper to help you out a little bit,that will save you alot of headaches in the short term or go to trapperman.com they have lots of advice in the last couple of weeks. good trapping


----------



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

no. my dad is about all.he has been trapping in about 15 years.


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 1, 2007)

Well he is still your best bet to learn from to learn from it is more than I had.


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 1, 2007)

Well he is still your best bet to learn from to learn from it is more than I had.


----------



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks for the help


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

smitty dont you have problems with them chewing there feet off i used them for a while and caught about 4 feet to every ****


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

trapper_2, try putting your traps on slide wire or cable drowners... have not had a pull out or chew out in ten years or so... all my **** traps are on drowners, so they go to deep water quickly after they hit the trap.

you might look into trying this trick. also, you don't have to deal with the live **** when you get there in the morning.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> smitty dont you have problems with them chewing there feet off i used them for a while and caught about 4 feet to every ****


Sorry, but I'm not sure I'm understanding what you're asking. We have a 24 hour check. If your state doesn't, then I'd still run them everyday, or be sure they are all set as drowners like cya mentioned. The longer a **** stays (alive) in a trap, the longer they have to attempt escape.

I experience very little chewing, and certainly not all **** do it. This is why proper size traps (not too big) and proper sets (drowning where possible) help eleminate these situations.

Smitty


----------

